# Big enough for a Holland Lop?



## <3HollandLops<3 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a 2x2 rabbit cage out in the garage, and I was wondering if that would be big enough?

Thanks!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 16, 2011)

I would say no. 2ft x 2ft really is pretty tiny, and although this wouldn't be a problem in the day when the bun is out of the hutch, spending the night (12+hours) in a tiny space where it can barely hop around would not be very nice  .

Minimum guidelines from the RSPCA say absolute minimum should be 5ft x 3ft, and should be tall enough for the bun to stand without it's ears touching the top. The cage should be at least big enough for at least 3 consecutive hops in any direction.

I would also recommend getting a double storey one, but thats just preference .

Have you got a run? If you'd prefer, you can give your rabbit exercise time in a 'safe' room in the house, if you want to save money on buying something extra which can be quite costly. I love putting mine in the run, though, because they just adore the grass and do not stop binkying for the first 20 minutes or so lol. Or will your bun have the run of the garage too?
They'll need a good 3 or 4 hours minimum exercise time outside the hutch each day.

Building your own hutch might be a good way to go! Or converting a shed. My Dad started by building hutches for my two buns, and now has moved them into a converted shed with different levels and boxes etc., and he built them a run. It shouldn't cost any more than a decent hutch would cost to buy, and you can make the good dimensions, which a lot of bought hutches just don't have!

Your bun looks soooo cute btw! 

Jen


----------



## <3HollandLops<3 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a 3x12, would that be ok for a buck and doe (breeding season)
Do DOES need more space? Or is it bucks?
How big should it be when she is kindling?

Thanks too!
The rabbit in my avatar is my friends, but I am going to buy one from his litter!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 17, 2011)

I use 24"x24" cages for my adult Hollands. So that should be fine. There is plenty of room to stand up, lie down, and move around. But like mentioned, some time to run is always appreciated, if you can.

I don't know what your 3x12 equates to...is this in feet? That would be a nice big run for a bunny, but a buck and doe should never be housed together unless they are neutered and bonded.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 17, 2011)

<3HollandLops<3 wrote:


> I have a 3x12, would that be ok for a buck and doe (breeding season)
> Do DOES need more space? Or is it bucks?
> How big should it be when she is kindling?



My does with litters are in 30"x24", which allows room for the nestbox and babies when they get a bit bigger.


----------



## <3HollandLops<3 (Feb 17, 2011)

The 3x12 is in feet 
Would the doe need a bigger cage?


----------



## okiron (Feb 17, 2011)

*<3HollandLops<3 wrote: *


> The 3x12 is in feet
> Would the doe need a bigger cage?


You have a 3 feet by 12 feet cage? I would love to see that.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow- 3ft x12ft would be brilliant for them. That's a rather odd shape though! They will be able to proper run in the one direction, which would be slightly funny to see I think!!

That's really nice you will be getting a pair! If they aren't bonded already you will have to have a backup cage if they don't bond, so you can keep them separated, and of course like mentioned earlier, they must be neutered and spayed. So you will need another suitable-sized cage to keep the other in for the next 6 months or so.

Jen


----------

